
Daily images of Earth taken from space - rupeshs
https://web.facebook.com/bluemarblebot/
======
ENTP
I was led to believe that almost all images of the Earth were composite
images. Is this still true?

~~~
gus_massa
I'm 99% sure that geostationary satellites (like the one in the post) give a
direct image of half of the Earth.

EDIT: I just talked to my mother. She worked with meteorological satellite
images downloaded directly from the satellites, since long before you can edit
them with computers.

Geostationary satellites give you a picture of (almost) a half of the Earth.
Polar satellites have usually a lower orbit and the image cover only some
strip of the Earth in each pass.

~~~
ENTP
Thanks for the info!

